# how many times did it take you to pass?



## vwbusmike73 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, my names Mike and I'm new here.  I just took my NREMT for the second time and failed :sad:.

First time I went into it without studying, thought it was going to be nothing. but boy was I WRONG

anyways, I just wanted to know how many times it took everyone else to pass...Since I've failed it twice now I feel really down about it, like maybe this isn't my calling at all...but I love the enviornment and knowing that I help people

I just dont know:sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 1, 2008)

Passed on the first try.


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 1, 2008)

One try.  How did you do on your practicals and your class final?


----------



## piranah (Feb 1, 2008)

first try...studying is the key man...


----------



## SC Bird (Feb 1, 2008)

First try here....keep at it....study, study, study.  

-Matt


----------



## omak42 (Feb 1, 2008)

passed it on the first try...didnt have to study, but i practice with two different agencies, so i deal with things hands on everyday.  dont get down about it.  some people just arent good at taking tests, but very good in the field.  just hit the books before the next time and you should do just fine.  make sure you use a NREMT study book, because that test has the weirdest way of wording questions, so you need to be used to it.

best of luck to ya!


----------



## disassociative (Feb 1, 2008)

I passed mine the first time because I studied my gluteus maximus off. Keep on studying. Don't only know what a nasal cannula is, know what percent range of oxygen it can deliver. Focus on "How", "Why" and "When" to perform an intervention, and when it is best for your patient. Ask yourself, is there a better option within my scope of practice?(Less risks? Indicated? Better Outcome?).


----------



## vwbusmike73 (Feb 1, 2008)

From the class I took they gave me a review NREMT manual...but now that I just looked at it it was dated in 2005 (and I took the class last february, go figure)

and I've just been an idiot and lagged on taking the test, but The NREMT is just what gets me, I hate how they word everything, whenever I did practicals I did them perfectly.


----------



## disassociative (Feb 1, 2008)

The NR pays researchers $1,000 per question. They will find the weakness of EMT's and exploit them. That is the whole point.

The NR doesn't care whether or not you can pass a recognition/recall test, obviously you already have if you made it this far.

The NREMT wants to know if you know "How" and "Why" you do something, as well as your abilities in judgement and critical thinking.

There are usually 2 right answers and 2 wrong answers ON PURPOSE.

Your basic understanding should weed out the 2 wrong answers. Next you have to choose the 2 right answers and decide which one is best.(thus, which has the fuller outcome? Is it within my scope?).

Nothing on the NREMT happens by accident. This test is meticulously planned and researched. If you got by on memorization alone, you are going to fail, simple as that. This test is about knowing "how" and "why".

Read over my NREMT test-taking strategy post:
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5805


----------



## John E (Feb 2, 2008)

*Very well put...*

and as good an explanation as to the ways and means of a "critical thinking" test as I've ever read.

Those hoping to carry on in the medical field had better get used to the way the NREMT tests work, cause it's only gonna get harder.

As my Respiratory Therapy professor put it when explaining why his RT 1 class was structured the way it was, ie, tough tests, no make up tests, honest to god consequences if you showed up late, etc. "if you can't handle this, you need to seriously reconsider your choice of careers..."

Same goes for EMS, probably more so.

John E.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 2, 2008)

vwbusmike73 said:


> From the class I took they gave me a review NREMT manual...but now that I just looked at it it was dated in 2005 (and I took the class last february, go figure)
> 
> and I've just been an idiot and lagged on taking the test, but The NREMT is just what gets me, I hate how they word everything, whenever I did practicals I did them perfectly.



Okay, most people are trying to assume that they understand educational philosophies and methodologies. 

Skills in educational system are considered as repetitive. In other words, with enough practice anyone should and get it right. Sorry, basic skills when compared to other areas are really a no brainier. Cognitive knowledge however is another point. 

Board examinations are based upon professional standards. One cannot just ask simplistic questions such as most are used to in school as being black and white. Again, I fault most instructors of not fully preparing their student for board/certfication examinations. Most do not an formal or any education other than a simple EMT Instructor course in adult education and defintely not in test writing. Yet, we expect students of those instructors to do well in those type of tests. 

Again, don't blame the tests... they have been written in the same format for over 30 years. This is nothing new, nor different than any other credible or professional test. 

So the blame has to be placed upon either the educational system you attended for not adequately preparing you or one not personally studying correctly. 

How many schools have test per computer based, or written in the same format as the NREMT? Did your instructor allow time for review for certification? Was there classes offered to improve test scores? 

This is why I refer back to anyone consider moving upward or even taking a Basic NREMT course, look at the percentage of passing per NREMT or license boards. Even if they can produce the best skilled tech., it will not matter if you cannot pass the boards. 

R/r 911


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Feb 2, 2008)

I passed my Basic national reg test first try. My paramedic might be a little differet...who knows. A good friend of mine who is very smart took her 4 trys, and still she is a good emt. Just think our poor city will be getting us both on the streets as Medics at about the same time.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 2, 2008)

Emtgirl21 said:


> our poor city will be getting us both on the streets as Medics at about the same time.


 
No one was born as a mature, experienced and knowledgable Medic (or FF, EMT, nurse, or car mechanic). Ya gotta start somewhere and sometime, and it's why we are always striving to get smarter and more skilled. I doubt that any good responder (be they MFR to Paramedic) would ever truly believe there was nothing left to learn. Good luck in your testing and your career.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 2, 2008)

written x1 attempt-passed
practical x0 attemot- exempt


----------



## rollingbones (Feb 4, 2008)

I was in there 20-25 min and passed on the first try (thought I had blown it though).  My class started with 65 people and we had only 27 at the final (and I'm sure all didn't pass). In spite of being experienced and doing really well in the class, I still studied for NREMT... which I highly recommend to everyone.   Serious business should take a serious effort and render serious results...I think??<_<


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 7, 2008)

Past my first time! WOOT WOOT! Study study study!


----------



## lcvfd1135 (Feb 12, 2008)

I passed on my first try it cut off at 70. I payed attention in class then a week prior to the test i went over what i thought I lacked on. I was out in20 mins i was scared.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 13, 2008)

1st try.

But what everyone is preaching is true!  You HAVE to study.  I was given a packet called "EMT-B Secrets" and it explained how NR words the questions and then it goes through the different sections such as trauma, medical, extrication, airway, blah blah blah.  It doesn't sugar coat ****, it just gives you what you NEED to know.  If you think you can't pass the next NR test, look into getting the "EMT-B Secrets" packet.


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 13, 2008)

lcvfd1135 said:


> I passed on my first try it cut off at 70. I payed attention in class then a week prior to the test i went over what i thought I lacked on. I was out in20 mins i was scared.



Ditto, but I stayed for about 40-45 minutes. B)


----------



## EMTktr (Feb 13, 2008)

*Cutoff at 70*

Passed mine on my first try also. I can only echo what has already been stated in that the questions are designed to really make you think through the correct solution to the situation. I studied like a banshee, had a great class at SOLO in NH that really went out of their way to be sure we knew how the NR test worked and was administered. Did not know exactly what to think when I hit 70 and the test stopped. I knew there was a cutoff point based on how I was answereing the questions however when it happed right at 70 I was baffled. Thought ok, I got so many wrong that the stupid box has it all calculated that I could not possibly get a passing score of 70% even if I answered all the remaining 30 questions correctly. So I really came out of it :sad:!!! Does anyone really know how the cutoff is established?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 13, 2008)

Read other posts. It is based upon a level of difficulty of questions passed or failed. 

R/r 911


----------



## disassociative (Feb 13, 2008)

If you want to know the process, read my previous post.

The computer collects data(through asking you questions) until it can make one of two decisions; *Competent* or *Incompetent*.

The computer will end your test when it makes the decision, REGARDLESS of whether it is pass or fail.  Some people show competency by the 70th question, others show incompetency by the 70th question; while still, others might not show competency or incompetency until about 120 questions in.

The computer is simply trying to decide whether you are competent or incompetent, it's up to you as to whether this decision is made 60 questions down the road or 100 questions down the road.


As for the 70 questions, did I fail. MYTH.

I had a friend approximately 4 days ago take the NREMT-B, which ended after 69 questions, She passed.

You simply cannot go by the amount of questions.


----------



## EMTktr (Feb 13, 2008)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info DA. I see how it works now and really, it is a very good method of testing. Rather than making one sit on and on to complete a set number of questions, as you stated, competency is determined as some point along the line.


----------



## Asmo (Feb 20, 2008)

Passed first try.
The test stopped me after question 72.


----------



## joo (Feb 21, 2008)

passed first time too. 
Test stopped me after 65 or so I think?


----------



## pumper12fireman (Feb 21, 2008)

passed first time too, at 69 questions..


----------



## Diver911 (Feb 22, 2008)

Passed first time!!  pretty difficult, but it can be done!!

As stated previously, you must study!  The key is finding the BEST correct answer, 3 of the 4 will be correct, but you must find the BEST correct answer.  Where do they place you in the scenario, remember ABC's and go from there.

Take a deep breath, relax and go in prepared, you are only hurting yourself not going in so!  Just my 0.2 worth!!


----------



## Fire219man (Feb 25, 2008)

one time...passed...


----------



## LazarusHeart (Mar 4, 2008)

*Don't give up!*

First time testing NREMT written....just got my results today...PASSED!!!  I was absolutely glad I put in so much study time.  Something that might help you for your next go at the test is to write out the skills sheet for trauma and medical on the white board they give you at Pearson VUE (AFTER you have started the test).  I found that it really helped me to focus on the ABCs, and cut through a lot of the nonsense questions that tried to distract me from the real issues of patient initial assessment and ABCs BEFORE putting a band aid on the 1 cm lacs!
Also, it's true that the test cuts off after a certain number of questions, depending on how many you answer correctly.  I wish I had read this site before I took the test---my face must have been PRICELESS when the test ended at 68.  I dragged home and drop-kicked my EMT-prep manual into the basement!:lol:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 4, 2008)

LazarusHeart said:


> First time testing NREMT written....just got my results today...PASSED!!! I was absolutely glad I put in so much study time. Something that might help you for your next go at the test is to write out the skills sheet for trauma and medical on the white board they give you at Pearson VUE (AFTER you have started the test). I found that it really helped me to focus on the ABCs, and cut through a lot of the nonsense questions that tried to distract me from the real issues of patient initial assessment and ABCs BEFORE putting a band aid on the 1 cm lacs!
> Also, it's true that the test cuts off after a certain number of questions, depending on how many you answer correctly. I wish I had read this site before I took the test---my face must have been PRICELESS when the test ended at 68. I dragged home and drop-kicked my EMT-prep manual into the basement!:lol:


 
I hope that all the candidates out there are reading these posts, seeing the emerging patterns, and taking advantage of other's knowledge.  Winning the game and passing the test is all about your preparation and study.  It's hard, but if it were easy it wouldn't mean anything.  Congratulations to all the successful registrants, and remember that you are at the beginning of your learning curve, not the end, but now it's for real. Best of luck to all of you.   TF


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 4, 2008)

PASSED THE FIRST TIME , TEST SHUT OFF AFTER 89 QUESTIONS , THAT WAS A LITTLE ITIMIDATING BEING THE FIRST CBT I HAVE TOOK. I FELT LIKE THE DUMBEST PERSON ON EARTH AFTER TAKING. IT WAS VERY CHALLENGING BUT THAT IS THE WAY THE TESTING IS SET UP. HAD ALOT OF QUESTIONS WITH WHAT SEEMED LIKE 2 CORRECT ANSWERS SO THERE WAS REASONING WHY ONE ANSWER WOULD BE THE BEST CHOICE . I DID STUDY HARD BEFORE TAKING THE TEST, SAVED ALL MY CLASS TESTS AND REVIEWED THEM TO IDENTIFY ANY WEAK AREAS I HAD, REVIEWED THE CLASS BOOKS , TOOK NUMERIOUS ONLINE TESTS FROM the blazingimages.com WEBSITE, WHICH WAS KIND OF SIMILAR TO HOW THE NREMT TEST IS SET UP. KEEP YOUR CHIN UP AND TRY TO RELAX , I KNOW IT'S EASIER SAID THAN DONE. THE 3RD
TIME COULD BE CHARM.  GOOD LUCK AND WISH ALL THE BEST.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 4, 2008)

NESDMEDIC said:


> PASSED THE FIRST TIME , TEST SHUT OFF AFTER 89 QUESTIONS , THAT WAS A LITTLE ITIMIDATING BEING THE FIRST CBT I HAVE TOOK. I FELT LIKE THE DUMBEST PERSON ON EARTH AFTER TAKING. IT WAS VERY CHALLENGING BUT THAT IS THE WAY THE TESTING IS SET UP. HAD ALOT OF QUESTIONS WITH WHAT SEEMED LIKE 2 CORRECT ANSWERS SO THERE WAS REASONING WHY ONE ANSWER WOULD BE THE BEST CHOICE . I DID STUDY HARD BEFORE TAKING THE TEST, SAVED ALL MY CLASS TESTS AND REVIEWED THEM TO IDENTIFY ANY WEAK AREAS I HAD, REVIEWED THE CLASS BOOKS , TOOK NUMERIOUS ONLINE TESTS FROM the blazingimages.com WEBSITE, WHICH WAS KIND OF SIMILAR TO HOW THE NREMT TEST IS SET UP. KEEP YOUR CHIN UP AND TRY TO RELAX , I KNOW IT'S EASIER SAID THAN DONE. THE 3RD
> TIME COULD BE CHARM. GOOD LUCK AND WISH ALL THE BEST.


 
Congratulations on passing the test and welcome to the group.  Um, that said, how about toggling the key located just above the left Shift key marked "Caps Lock"?  Thanks!!  =)


----------



## raven2963 (Apr 16, 2008)

EmtP - first try.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 16, 2008)

EMT-I/85 and I passed first try.  I did not study for 1 second before taking it, I went in with the attitude "I know it or I dont at this point"... thankfully my instructor did an AWESOME job preparing us to take registry as well as to be good EMTs.


----------

